# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  إيقاف أحمد الباشا لمدة 6 شهور والغرامة 25000 جنيه

## امام اباتي

*قررت لجنة الانضباط التابعة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ايقاف اللاعب أحمد الباشا متوسط ميدان المنتخب الوطني والمريخ اثر تخلفه عن مرافقه بعثة المنتخب المتوجهه الي السنغال لاداء مباراة ودية ضمن تحضيرات صقور الجديان لبطولة الكان 2012 .واستمعت اللجنة الي دفوعات اللاعب وإعتبرتها غير مقنعة ومبرره.
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بكرة الكلام لو بقي جد حتعملوا شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*حنعمل ثورة تغير
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*يا امام قول بسم الله
ما استطيعوا ما استطيعوا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغرامة دي أكيده لكن الإيقاف ده هو المشكلة ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمه
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

بكرة الكلام لو بقي جد حتعملوا شنو ؟



ولاحاجة طبعا ............. لاعب هرب من اداء ضريبة الوطن .... وعايز يبقي جمب عروسته والباشا نفسه يتمني الايقاف
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*انا غايتو كويسة معاي لاني مابريد لعبه 
لكن برضو ماعارف ناس الاتحاد ديل المقوي قلبهم ضد  لعيبتنا بالذات شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

انا غايتو كويسة معاي لاني مابريد لعبه 
لكن برضو ماعارف ناس الاتحاد ديل المقوي قلبهم ضد  لعيبتنا بالذات شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ياجنابو مابتريد لعبو يقعد برا بس عقوبة و قدر كدا حراااااااااااام .
لكن خليهو تانى يقول مافى حاجة بينى و بين مازدا !!!!!
التصحيح ياصفوة ببدأ بكشف كل الحقيقة , بعد داك لو الباشا غلطان يستاهل , غير كدا لا !!!! و العقوبة بدون توضيح الحقيقة بتبقى ضد المريخ و ليس الباشا .

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

ولاحاجة طبعا ............. لاعب هرب من اداء ضريبة الوطن .... وعايز يبقي جمب عروسته والباشا نفسه يتمني الايقاف



ياحبيب عروستو دى قامت ليهو فجأة ؟؟؟!!!!! لمن مشى معسكر المنتخب مش كان جنبها ؟؟ هو لو أصلا ماداير يبعد عنها كان إعتزر عن المشاركة مش مشا المعسكر !!!!!! ماتظلمو الراجل .
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الله يجازيك ي اباتي عملت مشكلة في صفحة الفيس
                        	*

----------


## abufulla

*لماذا الاستعجال دائما يكون عن المريخ                   ماهو البرير ضرب الحكم من بدرى خالص              تصوروا ان الذى ضرب الحكم كان ادارى من المريخ 
ماذا كان حصل له فى نفس اللحظه
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*نشوف ردة فعل مجلسنا الهمام  شنو في هذا الإستهداف الواضح . . . العقوبة دي جس نبض لمجلسنا الجديد لو قبل بها إستعدوا للكثير المثير خلال الموسم
*

----------


## midris3

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ياريت تبعدو عن حياتو الشخصية ومسائلة زواجو مهما كان مافي زول بحب انو الزول الناس تتكلم في حاجات خاصة زي دي في لاعب المريخ او اي لاعب حدنا هو في شخصو ولعبو بدون اي سيرة لي فرد من العائلة
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*تف من خشمك
انشالله غير كدة

*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*ننتظر القرار ولكل مقام مقال ..
*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*:thumbs:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*متي فرضت العقوبة واللجنة لم تجتمع بعد ؟؟ 


                 ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

* دى توقعات و إستنباط لردة الفعل من الصفوة من قبل إمام يامناوى .
*

----------


## مناوي

*مشكلتنا الاستعجاااااااااااال ..!!
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

مشكلتنا الاستعجاااااااااااال ..!!



بالعكس لو ضغطنا على اللجنة إعلاميا و هددنا كان حايكون أفضل لأنهم حايفكرو كتيييييييييير قبل مايعاقبو الباشا .
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*دة ماإستعجال ولا حاجة دي توقعات للشي الممكن يحدث يا حبوب .
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

دة ماإستعجال ولا حاجة دي توقعات للشي الممكن يحدث يا حبوب .



متي حدث هذا الشيئ ..؟؟؟

ما تخاف الولد صغير ومستقبلو باهر لذا نغرمو 5 الف دولار 

ويواصل برنامجة مع المنتخب وذلك بكتابة اعتزار رقيق 
الي المدرب مازدا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كنت متوقع العقوبة بهذا الاسلوب الرقيق ....؟؟!!
                        	*

----------


## الامير بارسا

*اول حاجة بنبدا بيك انت ياامام
بوظت اعصابنا
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*معليش ياالامير بس انا زاتي اعصابي بايظة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

انا غايتو كويسة معاي لاني مابريد لعبه 
 لكن برضو ماعارف ناس الاتحاد ديل المقوي قلبهم ضد  لعيبتنا بالذات شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟






ضعفنا وهواننا.
*

----------

